# JAOM-capped or corked?



## Paulc (Apr 30, 2011)

Does mead need to be corked or can you put it in a beer bottle and cap it?

thanks, paulc


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

It can be either, people do it both ways.


----------



## fatbloke (May 1, 2011)

Paulc said:


> Does mead need to be corked or can you put it in a beer bottle and cap it?
> 
> thanks, paulc


Just depends on whether you can get bottles, corks, corker easily or whether you can just get away with saving/recycling old beer bottles and just buy caps and a capper......

Many people just do both to make use of recycled bottles (with wine bottles, the ones that have been corked are much less hassle than the screw top ones - you can re-use the caps as well if you have them, but replacing missing screw caps can be a lot of hassle and expense).

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Paulc (May 10, 2011)

My fruit is falling, my fruit is falling!!!!! Getting close


----------



## fatbloke (May 11, 2011)

Paulc said:


> My fruit is falling, my fruit is falling!!!!! Getting close


Don't get too keen, it's usually the raisins that take a while. But stick with it. IMO it's worth the effort.


----------



## Paulc (May 18, 2011)

*fizzy mead?*

So all my fruit had dropped except maybe 3 raisins so I went ahead and bottled tonight. I have almost a full 750 mil bottle from the bottom of the jug that I need to let settle a couple days before I bottle it. It is definitely cloudy. Well, I decided to put an airlock on it and pump it out to protect it from oxidation and it almost looked like bottle of ginger ale as gas began to come out of solution. I probably pumped for fully a minute, maybe longer before the outgassing slowed down. 

Do I need to be concerned? Or is that to be expected? Thanks, the mead tastes great if a little unique compared to what I am used to drinking. It will be cool to try a bottle in 6 months and then next spring. I have one 750 ml, 3 beer bottles capped and 3 250 ml bottles, plus the almost full 750 in the fridge settling out.

TIA, paulc


----------



## fatbloke (May 18, 2011)

Ha ha! it always amazes me just how much CO2 a "still" wine (or mead) can contain.

Me? I usually just use a 1 or 2 litre soda/pop plastic bottle to resettle the last of the lees, then gently cut the top off when its time to rack those last drops....... as I don't then have to mess about with taking my racking cane apart.

Either way you should be able to see where the tube sits once its settled to be able to rack the rest with pulling any sediment through. Minimizing the racking loses.

Oh, and if you got a good amount of CO2 out from the lees bottle, you'll be able to do a comparison of the taste, to know if you prefer degassed mead. Then you know if you need to degas the other bottles or not.


----------

